# CSX is Hiring Conductors



## MrFSS (Mar 9, 2007)

CSX to Hire Conductors in Indianapolis

CSX Transportation says it is looking to hire about 90 conductors in the Indianapolis area. The company says the hiring is due to an increased demand for rail freight transportation across the country. CSX currently employs about 260 workers in the Indianapolis metro area.

Jacksonville, Fla. – March 7, 2007 – CSX Transportation (CSXT) is looking for future railroad workers in Indianapolis, and is now hiring in the area due to demand for rail freight transportation across the nation as the industry undergoes a rail renaissance.

These new employees could earn promotions within the company and enjoy lifelong railroad careers. Conductors play a critical role in in train movements, operating switches; inspecting trains, making minor train repairs; and working with the train engineer to read and obey signals, safety and operating rules and communications. Conductors often move on to become locomotive engineers, trainmasters, front-line managers and dispatchers.

“Continuing the tradition of the railroad industry is central to our nation’s future and an integral part of its history,” said Bob Haulter, CSX senior vice president of human resources. “We practice our core value – People Make the Difference – by attracting and hiring only the very best for the next railroad generation.”

CSXT offers highly competitive salary, and benefits, including medical, dental, vision, life insurance, employee assistance programs and investment plans and a tuition reimbursement program.

New employees will visit CSXT’s Railroad Educational Development Institute (REDI) – a state of the art training facility in Atlanta, Ga. Since opening in 2005, the REDI has trained more than 6,500 new hires and is advancing CSXT employees with hands-on experience, up to date technology and classroom instruction.

Candidates must have two years of solid employment history and a high school diploma or GED. A background check and drug screening will be required. Heavy equipment or military experience is a plus. CSXT often looks to former military employees to fill positions due to the similar working conditions between the railroad and military, including the emphasis on safety. GI Jobs Magazines voted CSXT as a top 50 employer for former military members.

All interested applicants must apply via the company’s web site at www.csx.com. Qualified applicants will be contacted by email for an interview, and aptitude and drug tests.

CSX Transportation Inc. is a principal operating company of CSX Corporation. CSX Corporation, based in Jacksonville, Fla., is one of the leading transportation companies, providing rail, intermodal and rail-to-truck transload services. The company's transportation network spans 21,000 miles with service to 23 eastern states and the District of Columbia, and connects to more than 70 ocean, river and lake ports. More information about CSX Corporation and its subsidiaries is available at the company's web site, www.csx.com.


----------

